# Any Way to Force Call with DRD435RH ?



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Is there any way to force this unit to make a call, we have one thats not been hooked to a phone line in 5 years and I would like to see if there are any updates and would like it to call in so they know the access card is clean. 

Thoughts? Should it try every night regardless? Is there any way to see the last call attempt?

Thanks!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

rahlquist said:


> Is there any way to force this unit to make a call, we have one thats not been hooked to a phone line in 5 years and I would like to see if there are any updates and would like it to call in so they know the access card is clean.
> 
> Thoughts? Should it try every night regardless? Is there any way to see the last call attempt?
> 
> Thanks!


call tech support and ask them to send a request to your rcvr to callback


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

Only CCR's can do it. There are quite a few things that can be done from the D* website, but forcing callbacks aren't one of them. Just call in to the regular tech line, ask them to force a callback for your system, and that should do it.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

rahlquist said:


> we have one thats not been hooked to a phone line in 5 years and I would like to see if there are any updates


The ONLY D* receivers that require a phone line for (software, I assume you're talking about) updates, are the Tivo's - ALL of the other receivers get them soley via the dish, & having/NOT having a phone line hooked to it makes NO difference.

As far as the card being clean, what difference does it make? If you're planning on giving the receiver to someone else, they'll end up needing to get a new card anyway, so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dishrich said:


> The ONLY D* receivers that require a phone line for (software, I assume you're talking about) updates, are the Tivo's - ALL of the other receivers get them soley via the dish, & having/NOT having a phone line hooked to it makes NO difference.


*For Software*


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

dishrich said:


> The ONLY D* receivers that require a phone line for (software, I assume you're talking about) updates, are the Tivo's - ALL of the other receivers get them soley via the dish, & having/NOT having a phone line hooked to it makes NO difference.


Thanks for that. I was still required via a contract not from D* to get phone lines hooked to all my D* receivers so at least it wasn't a wasted effort.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

dishrich said:


> The ONLY D* receivers that require a phone line for (software, I assume you're talking about) updates, are the Tivo's - ALL of the other receivers get them soley via the dish, & having/NOT having a phone line hooked to it makes NO difference.
> 
> As far as the card being clean, what difference does it make? If you're planning on giving the receiver to someone else, they'll end up needing to get a new card anyway, so it really doesn't matter.


Not true.

There is limited space in the software rotation. For the most part D10, H10, R15 & DTivos and newer are in the rotation. Everything else has to be updated via the phone line. Assuming of course, that they are even bothering to update old boxes. The exception to this is when a vital fix (think the "Channels I Get" issue) needs to be sent. Then receivers get moved in and out of the rotation.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You could always try running a system test, I believe that generates a callback with the newer systems so it may work on an older one.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Calling a CSR would be the best way of dealing with that situation. That is a pretty old receiver (although a good one, I know one that's been happily plugging away for years) so there probably isn't a whole lot of current software available for it.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

RobertE said:


> Not true.


And you know this for a FACT because...??? 

Sorry, but I stand by my post, because non-Tivo boxes do NOT get software upgrades on phone lines, period. 
They are just not set up to update like this.
And, if a box misses an update, then it's probably SOL for that box then, since I do understand the limited rotation space for all those different model/software combos.

We'll just have to agree to disagree...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

dishrich said:


> And you know this for a FACT because...???
> 
> Sorry, but I stand by my post, because non-Tivo boxes do NOT get software upgrades on phone lines, period.
> They are just not set up to update like this.
> ...


Because thats what a FOM (Field Operations Manager) from DirecTv has stated. As does the people in ISS (Installer Support Services).

I've showed mine, now show me yours.


----------



## Pugsly1999 (Sep 3, 2007)

only thing phone line is used for is to report ppv's, so u might get some surprise charges, also if you run a system test that will also dial into directv, when they request a callback can take up to 24 hours to go though, system test does it right away. i would call D* and ask them for a Legacy upgrade, u can get up to 3 boxes for shipping sometimes free if your nice and good account


----------

